# Gaming PC spec?



## LeadFarmer

Wanting to buy my 12yr old lad a gaming PC but I don't know what spec I'd need.

He plays the usual main titles on his PS4, Fortnite, Overwatch, COD etc. But I'd want to use it as well so it would need to be adequately future proof and be capable of playing the latest releases such as Assassins Creed, Division 2 etc. 1440 image quality would be nice.

Ive seen a deal that looks good, but need to know if the specs are ok. Each component has upgrade options.

So which options should I choose if going with this deal...

Motherboard...


CPU


Graphics crd


RAM


WIFI


----------



## A&J

Everything looks good except the motherboard. Pick a b350 motherboard so you can overclock. A320 doesnt allow it.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks, those ticked items are the standard defaults, I was thinking of doing the following upgrades. The total price is £1,026 with Windows 10. I just need to make sure that it will be capable of playing the latest releases, and display 1440. Whilst 1080 is sufficient, I may as well go 1440 and get a suitable monitor. It's a lot of money, so I want to get it right.

So what do you reckon to the following...

Power Supply: Cooler Master 700W Bronze Rated PSU

Motherboard


CPU


Graphics (would the MSI Vega 56 be ok instead?)


RAM


Primary SSD


Secondary HD


KoLink Horizon RGB case


3 x free games


----------



## mar00

go for the Samsung SSD the best around,


----------



## Starbuck88

I think, and this is just my opinion...you should build one yourself. They are VERY easy to put together and you learn how it all fits so come upgrade time, it's not a daunting task and there's nothing better than to say you configured and built your own PC.

A very quick check on pricing on ebuyer would see you with this spec for £977 delivered. Get a windows 10 pro 64-bit key from amazon for £10 (I use them and they work and activate etc, most are left over bulk keys, not iffy).










As you can see from that spec, it includes a 2600X and a Gold Certified Power Supply (above your spec), still got an RGB Case too. You could obviously tweak and spec exactly what you want.

It will game in 1440p no problem. An RX580 will game at ultra settings currently in 1080p no problem (I have an RX480 which does too and online FPS's frame rates I lock to 60fps).

Building a PC is like Lego, it's very hard to do it wrong, the hardest part is making sure all the hardware is compatible before ordering, which in this case, I've checked and are 

I'd personally not over clock the 2600 or 2600x anyway, they have turbo boost which works very well (which you loose when OC'ing) and you'd then need to introduce water cooling etc. I recommend the B450 chipset just because everybody hopes it's going to be much more compatible with the 3rd gen ryzen processors and the VRMs are of a better quality as they've been designed to accept OC'ing so should (in theory) last longer.

Any questions feel free to ask or PM.


----------



## Shiny

The price seems pretty fair, but have you thought about building your own?

Did this with my kids and not only was it realitively fun sourcing the parts, checking compatibility (pcpartpicker is great) and ordering all the bits, it's really rewarding for them to build their own pc. Gives them a great understanding of how it all goes together and it helps if things go wrong and need replacing or they fancy upgrading parts.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, i was too slow posting!


----------



## LeadFarmer

I have considered a self build, but the price of the deal I’ve found isn’t much dearer than a self build, and I have somewhere to take it back to if there’s any problems. 

Would the spec in my second post me suitable for modern gaming needs? Is anything massively under or over specced?


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> I have considered a self build, but the price of the deal I've found isn't much dearer than a self build, and I have somewhere to take it back to if there's any problems.
> 
> Would the spec in my second post me suitable for modern gaming needs? Is anything massively under or over specced?


Personally, I think the 2nd spec looks good for what you want and should be ok for some time to come too


----------



## Andy from Sandy

It has been a long time since I looked at PCs. Has AMD overtaken Intel at this time?


----------



## LeadFarmer

It’s a lot of money to spend when your not fully clued up on the subject. My fear is not spending say £30 on a necessary upgrade and later discovering a bottleneck in its performance


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> It's a lot of money to spend when your not fully clued up on the subject. My fear is not spending say £30 on a necessary upgrade and later discovering a bottleneck in its performance


No I think it looks good. CPU, Ram Speed and Graphics card are the important factors for actual gaming. You've spec#d a nice 6 core with 12 threads, 3000mhz RAM (which is the sweet spot for the Ryzens, they need that speed to work the best) and a pretty decent graphics card. That CPU wouldn't bottleneck a 2080ti, so you've got future upgrade ability sorted too.



Andy from Sandy said:


> It has been a long time since I looked at PCs. Has AMD overtaken Intel at this time?


The Ryzen processors have definitely made a very big impact and out of all my friends everybody is planning on Ryzen builds, me and one have already got Ryzen machines.

The problem with Intel vs AMD are fanboys. AMD are statistically much better value for money currently, the integrated GPU in the Ryzen G models are vastly superior to integrated Intel graphics which mean they've been very popular in developing and poorer nations where a discrete (dedicated) graphics card just isn't financially an option.

Intel have announced new processors with better integrated graphics but the 3rd gen Ryzens are coming out this year too, so it's quite exciting currently.

AMD certainly have positioned themselves well recently there is no denying that.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated

The only other option I need to choose is the Wifi. We will be using ethernet but for the price of a Wifi card I may as well add one. Ive been told to go dual band, but which one? Whats the difference between these...



Also, is there much benefit in going for the Ryzen 5 2600X over the 2600?


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated
> 
> The only other option I need to choose is the Wifi. We will be using ethernet but for the price of a Wifi card I may as well add one. Ive been told to go dual band, but which one? Whats the difference between these...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there much benefit in going for the Ryzen 5 2600X over the 2600?


Ref Ryzen, the X is better but realistically you or I wouldn't notice.

If you're using Ethernet, I wouldn't bother at all with the WiFi, save your money, They're all external USB so won't be brilliant and the one internal they are offering looks crap.

Also you only have so many PCI Lanes, so if you put in a PCI card, you'll reduce the speed of the Graphics slot from 16x to 8x, really this makes not much difference but every frame counts in gaming.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks, just got to decide now whether to pull the trigger.

Perhaps the only thing letting this deal down is the power supply? - Cooler Master 700W Bronze Rated PSU, I guess I could swap this out at a later date?


Next decision is the monitor. Anything I should be considering for 1440p? Freesync, WQHD, 144hz...?


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, just got to decide now whether to pull the trigger.
> 
> Perhaps the only thing letting this deal down is the power supply? - Cooler Master 700W Bronze Rated PSU, I guess I could swap this out at a later date?
> 
> Next decision is the monitor. Anything I should be considering for 1440p? Freesync, WQHD, 144hz...?


You can swap anything out at a later date lol :thumb:

For monitors, most will be good enough, I have a very bog standard 1080p 23" Samsung LED. It has a 5ms response time and I can play fortnite and other FPS's no problem at all.

Obviously the better you can get, the better.

The biggest factor for me buying a new one, as this has awful viewing angles, the screen looks different if I'm sat upright vs slumped etc, it's awful.

I'd be inclined to get a IPS panel. Have a look and you'll see TN v VA v IPS ofcourse there are QLED ones from Samsung which are amazing but lots of wedge.

TN is cheap, poor colour reproduction and bad viewing angles. I think this is what mine is.

IPS, has the BEST colour reproduction (apart from QLED), things will look very pretty on it.

VA is a middle ground, not quite as good colour reproduction as IPS but has faster response times than IPS.

Personally, as I work from the screen all day, better colours for me are more important than say 1ms response time.


----------



## Shiny

I've got an LG Ultra-widescreen IPS monitor at home and it wasn't massively expensive. its a few years old, but am i ever glad i bought the ultra wide version. So much more useable desktop space, for example if you need to two word docs etc open. Gaming is awesome. Most new games support it and for older games there's often a widescreen mod available.


----------



## ollienoclue

I personally would buy it from overclockers. I wouldn't bother to go self build if it is your first PC.

I agree monitor size is important. My main display is a 27 incher. Nothing fancy but a lot easier to use for what I do.

I would not bother to overclock, either. All those CPUs are hardly going to be slouches and if you are only after 1440 then the performance required is going to be GPU dependant.

Need 16GB of RAM in a gaming PC these days IMO.

I would rather game via ethernet and forget wifi totally, I would be prepared to get electricians to run a network cable rather than rely on wifi.

Samsung make the best SSDs for the money in my view, I have two of them. Wouldn't buy a PC without one now.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I'll be going 1TB or 2TB for the secondary HDD, but for the primary I'll go SSD.

I understand games are installed on primary, so what is a realistic size SSD to have for a typical gamer? Would 500GB be enough, or should I go 1TB?


----------



## ollienoclue

LeadFarmer said:


> I'll be going 1TB or 2TB for the secondary HDD, but for the primary I'll go SSD.
> 
> I understand games are installed on primary, so what is a realistic size SSD to have for a typical gamer? Would 500GB be enough, or should I go 1TB?


The primary drive is where your OS and every day apps live. Mine is 256GB.

My secondary drive is where the games and steam etc live. It is a 1TB Samsung Evo SSD.

It is not difficult to fill a 500GB hard drive with games. Just a selection of the games in my Steam library:

Red Orchestra 2- 23.5 GB of space used.
Just Cause 3- 62.5 GB of space used.
Space Engineers- 15.7GB space.
GTA 5- 86GB of space.
Witcher 3: Wildhunt-50 GB.
Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus- 50.5GB.
Forza motorsport 7- circa 100GB apparently.

Believe me, none of these are particularly new and the newer games with juicier graphics are all demanding of space. Steam is also a nightmare for sales so you end up buying bits and pieces all the time even if you barely have time to play.

If you are going to buy a mechanical hard drive to store games on, get a 1TB one as a minimum I would say.

A 1TB Western Digital (black edition) will be perfect for a gaming PC. I have not bought a hard drive for a while now but that is what I had in my PC before I moved it all to the new SSD so it's probably lingering somewhere in my garage in a storage box somewhere.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ok thanks, so if games always live on the secondary HDD drive then I guess i don't need a large primary SSD?


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> Ok thanks, so if games always live on the secondary HDD drive then I guess i don't need a large primary SSD?


Correct, the build I just did, 240GB SSD for OS and Apps I use and a 2TB HDD for Games, Photos and Vids.

(I have got my most played gamed on the SSD too) but you can copy back and forth if you want to. Can do it directly in steam for example.

Worth noting that I have a 5400rpm 2TB WD Blue. It's lower spin speed but has higher density blocks so search and loading times aren't offensive at all.

Where as a recent 5400rpm seagate that replaced a duff drive in a recent (decent spec) laptop, is awfully slow.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks Starbuck88

Playing with he options I'm almost settled on the following spec which comes ready built, 3 free games and with warranty for £936. To buy the parts alone from Overclockers is £1,099 for a DIY build. So the deal looks good to me. Im hoping this can deliver 1440 gaming and will be capable of playing the latest games for some time....


----------



## Starbuck88

Looks Great


----------



## A&J

Looks really great!!!

Nothing wrong with 16GB memory but it might be an overkill as 8GB is enough (2x4GB) and should save you some money...

I personally have a x370 motherboard with Ryzen 1200 (clocked @ 3,8Ghz) with 8GB RAM DDR4 and RX 560 graphics and everything runs on it smooth as butter.

Im pretty sure everything will run on your machine for decades on.


----------



## ollienoclue

A lot of the newer games on higher settings start to seriously eat RAM. But not all of them do.

I am sure I was playing Forza Horizon 3 once and saw RAM use spike over 8GB.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Nothing wrong with 16GB memory but it might be an overkill...


I have a sharepoint system setup in VMWare and wished my mobo supported 64Gb.


----------



## Starbuck88

Ordered yet?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Starbuck88 said:


> Ordered yet?


Waiting until Friday so that I get 30 days before the credit card will need paying. If I order it now I will have to pay it 14 days time 

Also using Quidco for 5% back :thumb:

I think I'll be choosing some slightly cheaper options to bring the cost down from £936 to £816...

Motherboard
from Asus Prime B450 Plus to Gigabyte B450M

Graphics
from Asus RX VEGA 56 ROG STRIX to MSI RX Vega 56 AirBoost

Primary SSD 
From Samsung 860 EVO 500GB to 250GB

Not sure whether to stay with a 500GB primary SSD as I'm unsure what size I'll need. Im staying with a 2TB secondary HDD

Any thoughts please?


----------



## ollienoclue

You don't need a primary SSD of 500GB. 256 is plenty. Just don't store games on it. Put them all on the larger secondary drive. In your situation the extra money spent on the 2TB secondary drive will make way more sense even if it is mechanical. So games will take a bit longer to load, it makes no difference in reality.

You won't go wrong with Asus motherboards, they are top notch. I don't think the extra is worth it for a Strix graphics card though, it will have higher clock speeds etc but the difference will be negligible in terms of gaming performance so you aren't losing anything with your changes.


----------



## Starbuck88

yep no problem at all, order it


----------



## GleemSpray

I just got a Sandisk SSD+ 1TB drive from Amazon.de for 99 euros, which converted to £92 delivered. They have gone back up to 104 Euros, but still cheaper than Amazon UK.

Cloned my games drive across to it and it has massively improved load times for all games, especially some of the 50Gb and larger games like Ghost Recon Wildlands.

I already have a 500Gb boot SSD, which i got a couple of years back when prices dipped.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Purchased :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks for everyones help :thumb:

Just not sure when or how to tell my lad he's finally getting a gaming PC 

I'll be installing Windows10 myself, as opposed to having it pre built for £80. It looks easy to do on the youtube videos Ive watched, and might buy a cheap key so I can customise it.

Then he will have a very nice computer for gaming & homework etc. He's also interested in learning programming, so he's now got a PC to do it all on (and I've got myself a nice PC when he's at school )

Now I just need to find a decent price 1440 monitor!!!!


----------



## Shiny

I bought a Windows 10 key off Ebay, apparently obtained from decommissioned pcs. My mate who is well into his pc's recommended it and said he's never had a problem. For the price it was worth a punt and it works a treat.

Have a look at the LG IPS monitors, can't fault mine for the price.


----------



## Starbuck88

I bought this one...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01759H62S/ (If you want to look at reviews, look at them from newest to oldest, there are some older funky reviews but all the recent ones are great and I can only add my positive review too  )

64-Bit Pro. They can come from decommissioned PCs as Shiny said or they are extra keys from volume licensing (I think the extra keys are the ones that give no hassle)

Buy it now, as it takes 24 hours for them to send it you so you have it ready to go.

It's really easy to do, download the windows media creation tool, whack it on a USB (if you get errors, disable anti virus whilst it creates the USB).

Plug it in your new PC and it'll recognise it and then just follow the instructions


----------



## DimitriUK

Starbuck88 said:


> I bought this one...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01759H62S/ (If you want to look at reviews, look at them from newest to oldest, there are some older funky reviews but all the recent ones are great and I can only add my positive review too  )


Bought also the same not problem at all. Top it with office 2016 for another GBP20 and you are done mate


----------



## ollienoclue

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for everyones help :thumb:
> 
> Just not sure when or how to tell my lad he's finally getting a gaming PC
> 
> I'll be installing Windows10 myself, as opposed to having it pre built for £80. It looks easy to do on the youtube videos Ive watched, and might buy a cheap key so I can customise it.
> 
> Then he will have a very nice computer for gaming & homework etc. He's also interested in learning programming, so he's now got a PC to do it all on (and I've got myself a nice PC when he's at school )
> 
> Now I just need to find a decent price 1440 monitor!!!!


Installing W10 is a doddle and takes literally no time at all, which can be a bit of a shock for those of us who remember trying to install Windows 3.1 or Windows 95...

MAKE SURE WINDOWS IS INSTALLED ON THE PRIMARY SDD CORRECTLY IN AHCI MODE NOT IDE. I fudged this hurdle up once and had to reinstall windows again after I realised my mistake.:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

ollienoclue said:


> MAKE SURE WINDOWS IS INSTALLED ON THE PRIMARY SDD CORRECTLY IN AHCI MODE NOT IDE.


Thanks, not entirely sure what that means, will it be self explanatory at the time?

Should I have the USB stick (with W10) plugged into the PC the very first time I turn it on?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just ordered AOC Q3279VWFD8 31.5" Widescreen IPS Freesync monitor £192. It has good reviews and is a great price for a 32" IPS monitor.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CG41Y8Z/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, not entirely sure what that means, will it be self explanatory at the time?
> 
> Should I have the USB stick (with W10) plugged into the PC the very first time I turn it on?


Yes. In my post above I said how to make the install USB up.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

Go there to download it and just follow the prompts


----------



## LeadFarmer

Starbuck88 said:


> Yes. In my post above I said how to make the install USB up.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> 
> Go there to download it and just follow the prompts


Thanks, I'll download it using the laptop, and Ive purchased the W10 key suggested above.

It was the 'IN AHCI MODE, NOT IDE' that I didn't understand.


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, I'll download it using the laptop, and Ive purchased the W10 key suggested above.
> 
> It was the 'IN AHCI MODE, NOT IDE' that I didn't understand.


Your PC will be in the right mode, don't worry. The chances of it being set to IDE are very slim.


----------



## LeadFarmer

PC arrived today. Just about to set it up...


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> PC arrived today. Just about to set it up...


aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh exciting!!!!

As cookies would say.... Health to game chum! :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer

I notice the top right USB3 looks a bit wonky!!


----------



## LeadFarmer

So, as its my (our) first PC....

Before turning it on should I insert the USB stick with Windows 10, then turn it on and let it boot to the W10 installer?


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> So, as its my (our) first PC....
> 
> Before turning it on should I insert the USB stick with Windows 10, then turn it on and let it boot to the W10 installer?


If it was me, I'd boot it without first, hopefully they've had it post etc when they built it, but just to make sure all is ok after transit.

Then when it complains no boot media etc, turn it off at power button and whack the USB in 

USB is a little wonky isn't it.


----------



## Starbuck88

Oh and, HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEADFARMER!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Starbuck88 said:


> If it was me, I'd boot it without first, hopefully they've had it post etc when they built it, but just to make sure all is ok after transit.
> 
> Then when it complains no boot media etc, turn it off at power button and whack the USB in
> 
> USB is a little wonky isn't it.


Thanks, I'll fire it up.



Starbuck88 said:


> Oh and, HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEADFARMER!


Cheers pal :thumb: Ironic that my sons PC arrives on my birthday. But then I'll be using it as well as him :thumb:

Just ordered the Ryzen Huntsman Elite keyboard for him (using y birthday money ).


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive downloaded W10 Creation tool onto a USB stick, inserted it, and when powering on I get the following screen, pressing a key just repeats the message. Any suggestions please? Maybe its not detecting the W10 properly? Or I've not downloaded W10 onto the stick properly, or its formatted incorrectly (Fat32)


----------



## Cookies

Starbuck88 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh exciting!!!!
> 
> As cookies would say.... Health to game chum!


Amen to that.

Happy birthday Leadgamer. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Go into the BIOS and make sure USB is selected as a boot option

The USB creation installer for WIN 10 did work correctly and said it was complete etc? (It will format your USB and put it into correct filesystem etc).


----------



## Starbuck88

I would also put the USB in a port in the back, just to be sure the case ones aren't dud, silly idea but I've seen all sorts.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I think that in the sheer excitement of setting up a new PC I didn't install W10 properly with the Creation Tool 

Stand by......


----------



## Starbuck88

LeadFarmer said:


> I think that in the sheer excitement of setting up a new PC I didn't install W10 properly with the Creation Tool
> 
> Stand by......


Any issues feel free to PM me


----------



## Cookies

Starbuck88 said:


> Any issues feel free to PM me


There's a queue. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

Silly me, I hadn't gone through all the stages of setting up W10 on the USB stick.

Success...


----------



## Starbuck88

Wicked, now get Steam, Epic, Origin and BattleNet installed lol and don't forget to claim GRID 2


----------



## LeadFarmer

Starbuck88 said:


> Wicked, now get Steam, Epic, Origin and BattleNet installed lol and don't forget to claim GRID 2


Will be doing that tomorrow before the GRID 2 offer ends :thumb:

I ran ethernet cable around the house last year, just need to tidy up the connections in each room so that my lad will have a hard wired connection. Looking forward to when my days off work coincide with him being at school, so that I can use it 

Got my eye on Anno 1800, those kind of games appeal to me.


----------



## Starbuck88

How's it going?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Starbuck88 said:


> How's it going?


Well over the weekend I kind of left my lad to it, seeing as its really his computer. He's picking it up really fast for a 12yr old. He's installed Steam, and downloaded some of his favourite games such as Fortnite & CS:GO etc.

I've got some days off work this week, so whilst he's at school I'll be having a cheeky go . I'll be having a play around with the PC and downloading Division 2 which came free with it.

The 1440p monitor is really nice, we can see how the graphics are much better than our PS4 and Xbox One :thumb:

I got him a Ryzen Hunstman Elite keyboard which looks really good withe the RGB case on the PC...


----------



## Emancipator

I'm fine with ALIENWARE AURORA R8, check the specs below
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/alienware-aurora-r8-gaming-desktop,5512.html


----------



## LeadFarmer

Time to tidy up the ethernet connections. Just ordered a 10m Cat 8 cable to run from the BT Smart Hub to my sons bedroom, and a 5 port switch so he can connect to his PC, PS4 etc...


----------



## Shiny

LeadFarmer said:


>


:thumb:

My lad bought me a gaming mousemat for christmas, definately worth getting if you are gaming as you have so much more freedom over where you can move your mouse.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Shiny said:


> :thumb:
> 
> My lad bought me a gaming mousemat for christmas, definately worth getting if you are gaming as you have so much more freedom over where you can move your mouse.


Strange you say that, yesterday I ordered this Aukey 900mm x 400mm gaming mat from Amazon, which is now ready for me to collect from my local Amazon locker..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QN3L4ZI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Shiny

Good man!


----------



## TomCatUK

Flill said:


> Guys, is it possible to block ads in apps/games on a smartphone?


You can turn your phone to airplane mode before opening them. That used to work. Not ideal though.


----------



## ollienoclue

Do not buy Alienware PCs. They are Dell machines in drag...

Better to buy a machine from half decent components from overclockers.

Razer make and sell some nice mouse mats and peripherals.

When gaming using hardwired connections is generally a lot more stable than trying to do it over wifi.


----------



## LeadFarmer

ollienoclue said:


> When gaming using hardwired connections is generally a lot more stable than trying to do it over wifi.


I spent the other afternoon lifting carpets and running Cat 8 cable to our gaming PC.

Added a cheap USB soundbar yesterday, I don't intend to buy anything else for it, think I've spent enough now 

ELEGIANT SR200


----------



## GleemSpray

Quick tip for gaming on pc's - buy a WIRED xbox controller and plug it into a spare usb port.

The drivers are already in Windows - it just plugs n plays - and it can just sit there alongside your keyboard and mouse without any impact on your pc.

On many games, you can grab the xbox controller for driving / flying vehicles and just drop it and go back to keyboard and mouse for other parts of the game.

You can happily swap between the two input methods as you feel like and the wired xbox controllers are cheap and super reliable.


----------



## LeadFarmer

GleemSpray said:


> Quick tip for gaming on pc's - buy a WIRED xbox controller and plug it into a spare usb port.
> 
> The drivers are already in Windows - it just plugs n plays - and it can just sit there alongside your keyboard and mouse without any impact on your pc.
> 
> On many games, you can grab the xbox controller for driving / flying vehicles and just drop it and go back to keyboard and mouse for other parts of the game.
> 
> You can happily swap between the two input methods as you feel like and the wired xbox controllers are cheap and super reliable.


Great tip, thanks :thumb:

Would a wireless one work, if connected via the charging cable?


----------



## Cookies

LeadFarmer said:


> Great tip, thanks :thumb:
> 
> Would a wireless one work, if connected via the charging cable?


Yes, mate. It does indeed. Bizarrely though, it doesn't work on GRID2. (Hopefully starbuck will be along shortly to tell me what I'm doing wrong lol)

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Yes wireless work very well, i only suggest wired because they are low tech super reliable and cheaper.


----------



## Shiny

PS4 Dualshock controller works too, all down to personal preference, but i much prefer it to the Xbox controller.


----------



## ollienoclue

I have an Xbox controller, I drive/fly with these in GTA V and then ditch it for running around on foot and shooting, preferring to use the keyboard and mouse.

A controller is massively superior to my twin joysticks + throttle for virtually everything bar the most hardcore flight simulators.


----------



## GleemSpray

I find it a good mix sometimes to use controller for flying one handed and use the mouse in the other hand for aiming and shooting - great in some games for armed helicopters. 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadjay

Hi dude hope the PC is going well, can I ask what website you purchased through, can only find sites other people have mentioned. Cheers


----------



## LeadFarmer

No problems with the PC at all.

I got it from AWD-IT on one of the deals they were running at the time.

https://www.awd-it.co.uk


----------



## bigbadjay

Cheers for that, I also have a 12 yo lad who has been working hard with me and saving up what he can for a bigger more expensive toy- gaming PC.


----------



## LeadFarmer

bigbadjay said:


> Cheers for that, I also have a 12 yo lad who has been working hard with me and saving up what he can for a bigger more expensive toy- gaming PC.


My lad loves this PC, he's on it all the time.

I can recommend AWD-IT, the PC was delivered without any problems and was well packaged. After ordering online I phoned them the next day to change to a different hard drive and they sorted it without issue.

I didn't spec it with Windows 10, as they charge about £80, instead I bought a W10 licence key from Amazon for £10 and installed it myself. I now just need to find a similar deal for Microsoft Office.


----------

